# lesní plody



## chorche

Dobrý den.

Hladam vhodný výraz v anglictine pre lesné plody. Kontext :
Atlas liecivych rastlin a lesnych plodov.

Vrela vdaka a vsetkym vela zdravia v Novom Roku.


----------



## Mišo

chorche said:


> Dobrý den.
> 
> Hladam vhodný výraz v anglictine pre lesné plody. Kontext :
> Atlas liecivych rastlin a lesnych plodov.
> 
> Vrela vdaka a vsetkym vela zdravia v Novom Roku.



Atlas of Healing Plants and Forest Berries

no neni som si istý


----------



## chorche

Vdaka, uvidime, ci sa este objavi niekto s nejakym napadom.


----------



## Jana337

Já bych asi řekla "forest fruits".


----------



## cajzl

Lesní plody (nebo plody lesa) je obecnější než lesní "bobule". Mohou to být i houby. Alespoň v češtině. Záleží tedy na obsahu toho altasu.


----------



## chorche

cajzl said:


> Záleží tedy na obsahu toho altasu.



V tomto prípade ide o botanický atlas.


----------



## Mišo

Aj keď mne to znie čudne (pomysliac pritom najmä na hríby), budú to s najväčšou pravdepodobnosťou tie *forest fruits*.


----------



## cajzl

Před chvílí jsem kupoval v Tesku čaj a zrak mi padl na krabičku s nápisem:

*Forest Fruits*

Překlad byl:
CZ _Lesní plody_
SK _Lesné plody_
PL _Owoce leśne_
HU _Erdei gyümölcs_

Další čaj jiného výrobce měl nápis *Forest Fruit Tea*.

Pokud bude někdo v tom atlase hledat houby, tak je tam prostě nenajde. Ostatně houby mívají samostatný atlas nebo bývají v názvu výslovně zmíněny.


----------



## Vlastimil

Pod pojmem Lesní plody myslím vzhledem k jeho ustálenému použití není možné hledat houby, stejně jako sem nepatří šišky. K Angličtině však neporadím více, také se mohu držet jen překladů na čajích.


----------



## Mišo

Z toho všetkého vyplýva, že "lesní plody" v tomto prípade môžu byť rovnako "forest fruits", ako aj "forest berries" (berries je všeobecnejšie pomenovanie ako berry plants).
Nepredpokladám, že v lesoch mierneho pásma, okrem všelijakých lesných jahôd, malín, ostružín, čučoriedok..., semiačok a hríbov, je ešte čosi, čo sa dá nazvať "lesní plody".


----------



## tlumic

Dovolím si citovat kusy vygůglovaných textů. Stránky, ze kterých jsou, vypadají celkem reprezentativně, počet výskytů je stejný.

Tedy pro "fruit":
The most common types of *forest fruits* are berries, such as blackberries, *...* 

A pro "berry":
... pine bark, forest humus, mushrooms and *forest berries*.

bla bla bla

No, až bych řekl, že to je jedno, ni? Ale sám s těmito výrazy nemám v angličtině nijakou praktickou zkušenost, ba ani tu "čajovou" ...


----------



## NoTraducer

I suggest "Atlas of Medicinal Herbs and Forest Fruits".


----------

